# Jameer Nelson



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

What do you think? I wish I could take this guy to Houston instead of Alston. He does a solid job in Orlando.

Alston
Wells

FOR

Nelson


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Orlando would never do this.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Alston/Wells/Padgett for Nelson/benchwarmer


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't think any team in the league would trade their young PG for Alston+something.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No man, Nelson is Orlando's core. He with Howard are their hope to rings. They are not going to give up Nelson for Rafer and Bonzi.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I wouldn't want Nelson anyway...IMO he is slowing down Howard's offensive growth. As big as Howard is, how can he only get 8/9 shots a game...thats ridiculous. Nelson is a shoot first PG, which Alston sorta is as well (he has had to change his game in Houston). I'd be more comfortable with Carlos Arroyo, but trading for him would be a horizontal move...rather than an upgrade.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> What do you think? I wish I could take this guy to Houston instead of Alston. He does a solid job in Orlando.
> 
> Alston
> Wells
> ...



The contracts dont match up at all.

Nelson is still on his rookie contract.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Dang, another trade failed. 

What about Kidd or somethin like that?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> Dang, another trade failed.
> 
> What about Kidd or somethin like that?



Kidd, as in the 33 year old all star, Jason Kidd!!

we would have to move Yao Ming to get him.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

The way he's playing right now, guess we could add Yao and Battier to get Kidd.
I'd trade almost anybody(except TMAC and Yao) for:

1. Kidd(fav PG, fourth fav player after TMAC, Yao and Okafor)
2. Okafor


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Nelson has been severely underperforming this season anyway. The Magic really expected him to develop into a better passer.


----------

